# I love the monochrome Kitty furniture, but...



## Mu~ (Feb 20, 2021)

What black set can I combine it with? I need bed, sofa maybe a dresser and a shelf.


----------



## Roxxy (Feb 21, 2021)

The one I could think of that might be what you are looking for is the modern furniture set? It is mainly black and I think it would look good with the kitty set


----------

